# mind reading ..



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

It's so true too!

http://www.tummyfluff.co.uk/games/inner.htm


----------



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

*Mind Reading*

By gosh my typing speed has improved to about 180 wpm and I don't need to look at the keyboard.

I'm a man of few words but I seem to use them a lot.

Cheers,
Alan


----------



## 104869 (May 30, 2007)

I Don't believe it


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

ritariviera181 said:


> I Don't believe it


Nor me. I think about fish and chips more often than sex these days! :roll:

Zeb


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

It's a Star Wars "Feel the Force" jobby. If you BELIEVE you can touch type then you really can!


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

DABurleigh said:


> It's a Star Wars "Feel the Force" jobby. If you BELIEVE you can touch type then you really can!


jhsao jio[w jjkf jioii hhfbhg upq hup fjhio[q

huiopqwdn fhupqewhf9 - ncujipodss hu9fq huyu fhu9

Zbe


----------

